# V blades vs. Wide Out’s



## Bob's 24 hour (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello All:

In a previous post I asked your thought's about straight vs. V blades (I have a straight and looking to upgrade). My contracts are all residential driveways, 8’ to 36’ wide and 60’ to ¼ mile long. Snow is pushed to the side of the driveways or pulled/pushed to the street, either way, cleanup always takes time especially with a straight blade, hence my desire to upgrade.

Wide Out’s (Fisher and Western) have not been out that long so I am curious to hear comments from those who have one. 

Question: Have you experienced any maintenance/breakage issues with you V or Wide Out plow's and if you have pushed with both, your thoughts.

Again, I thank you in advance for your comments.

Bob


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i have both a boss 9'2" V on the ford and a blizzard 810 power plow on our chevy dump (same thing as a wideout or xls) though ive heard from people that they think the blizzard is beefier.

they both have their place, if you do alot of backdragging, the blizzard cleans better b/c it is alot heavier. though i dont think the quality of the blizzard is up to par with BOSS. the blizzard will move more snow, but since you are doing drives i dont know if thats such a big issue. i used to do drives with both plows, now i use the boss only b/c the blizzard is on lot duty, the only thing i missed was that the blizzard cleaned better.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Since you are doing residentials I wold go for the V. Sure, you might speed up your time a little with the wideout/ blizzard plow, but you can't bust through huge bankings as easy either. I think the wideout/blizzard plows really shine cleaning lots and commercial stuff. You can always put wings on your v plow if you aren't satisfied with its performance.


----------



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

I use a blizzard 810 that i use for my driveway route, love it. I don't really see the point of a v plow period now that expanding plows are around. I've never run across I snow bank I couldn't get through.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I second what strongmd says, although I still like the c-plow for residentials.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Considering this was/is being discussed in the other thread, this topic is useless. What I did when I went shopping for a plow is: Used the search feature on this and the other plow sites. And read about all the different plows in the respective forums. The what is better threads have been for the most part pointless. Also check out different dealers in your area, see what you can get serviced. Lastly ask your dealer to play with one (if they have one on their truck).


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

i am a fan of straight blades there tough and reliable but if you wish to upgrade i think a wide out would be good from western because you can scoop with it and it could be 8' or 10' with the push of a button check out their site good luck!






Some people hate snow i love it<


----------



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

I have plowed with both and now I only run wide outs


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Strongmd;744688 said:


> I use a blizzard 810 that i use for my driveway route, love it. I don't really see the point of a v plow period now that expanding plows are around. I've never run across I snow bank I couldn't get through.


Duh....The scooping ability. Very seldom do I V either. Sometimes I need to though. But I am always scooping, wheter its just a tad bit of scoop or full scoop.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i have actually used the v quite a bit this month, on our longer narrower driveways i put it in v mode and open the wings just a bit and clear most of the driveway that way with one pass and so ill only need to backdrag a little bit.

and the v mode is good for breaking up hard packed/frozen piles to make room for more snow


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Eronningen;745571 said:


> Duh....The scooping ability. Very seldom do I V either. Sometimes I need to though. But I am always scooping, wheter its just a tad bit of scoop or full scoop.


Ummm... My 810 will out scoop any v-plow. The scoop on the expandables holds alot more snow then any v. Yes unless you have drifting snow banks to break through a v is useless.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

rsvees;745751 said:


> Ummm... My 810 will out scoop any v-plow. The scoop on the expandables holds alot more snow then any v. Yes unless you have drifting snow banks to break through a v is useless.


Dumbest post I've seen in a long time.

Put wings on a V and hold twice the snow of your 810.

Also in reference to the topic at hand, my Boss 9'2" V has never given me any trouble.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

I have an old Boss 9' 2" Vee that I put ProWings on and made it 11 feet wide. In scoop mode it's not even a contest. Let's assume for the sake of this discussion that all of the snow FORWARD of the tips of the wings is of the same volume. Now measure the AREA inside of the moldboard of a extendable (winged) straight blade, (Blizzard, WideOut, etc..) and measure the area inside of a winged Vee.

The Vee will always have more AREA, you can measure this for yourself.

More area, more snow, period.
Look at the picture in post #12 of Alaska Boss' 2 rigs. Alaska Boss already had this argument with himself and he won!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=53345


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

You definately have a point that a large v with wings will hold more than an 810. I wouldn't want to use that in a driveway. At least with the push of a button, you go from 8' to 10' or scoop or windrow. Pretty versatile plow. Beats getting out of your truck to take those wings on and off whenever needed.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm talking stock plow NO EXTRA WINGS. If you'd like My 810 could be fitted with danger wings and out scoop your V!

Also alaska boss did a great job, but that's a speedwing! Take off his wings and the speedwing has more area, and again I could fit my 810 with wings.

Speedwing is another great plow, but it's not the same as the 810! 

V plows have their uses, but unless you need to break open heavy drifts, I still don't see the point.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

If you need to put wings on the v then you need to compare a blizzard with wings to be apples to apples. Both of these are not going to be great for a driveway. I started with western proplows in a condo complex. It worked but the clean up took too long. I bought an 810 in 03 and was amazed. As was stated above I have never had a drift I could not get through so a v was never really cosidered. I like the ability of steering the snow with the blade. 

On my new truck I went with a Blizzard S.W. and love it. It has most of the advatages of a power plow with the simplicity of a straight blade. Alot of people worry about back blading with the s.w. but it's not a proplem. In the condo situation it takes a minute to pin the wings, then drag the drives , unpin and clean it up ! For a single drive it works fine you can get just as close as any plow with bolt on wings. I always shovel in front of garages so it's a nonissue for me. I plow a mix of comm. and res. so it;s great for both. If you want the reliability of a straight with the performance of a expanding plow the S.W. is the answer. My 860 s.w. was less than my buddies 8' straight fisher !!!

Good Luck , shaun


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh and guys again I use an 810. I still firmly believe for what Bob is doing a snoway with DP is what he needs!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

JDiepstra;745805 said:


> Dumbest post I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Put wings on a V and hold twice the snow of your 810.
> 
> Also in reference to the topic at hand, my Boss 9'2" V has never given me any trouble.


I agree. Just because you add a little cup to the end of your straight blade does not mean it will hold more snow than a V in full V or hald V or whatever. Not to mention adding wings on a V. wesport


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

rsvees;746449 said:


> I'm talking stock plow NO EXTRA WINGS. If you'd like My 810 could be fitted with danger wings and out scoop your V!
> 
> Also alaska boss did a great job, but that's a speedwing! Take off his wings and the speedwing has more area, and again I could fit my 810 with wings.
> 
> ...


You are not very open minded. By your posting, I assume you have never ran a V. I agree with you that the V postion is not needed hardly at all. The scooping ability is where its at. 
Listen, a Boss V with Boss wings is equal to the best a Blizzard can do as far as scooping. But than, the V plow can scoop a little, a little more, more, or all the way. Even with out the wings its an advantage. 
In my opinion, the Blizzard is a great plow no doubt. You have a straight blade with the hyd. capability of adding wings. But you can't scoop any more than that.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

take it from someone who has both a blizzard 810 power plow and a 9' 2" Boss V.

the blizzard can move a ton of snow, but your also gonna have some issues. problem with ours:
-cracked welds on both sides of the main a fram where the angle irons meet the center beam on the push frame
-blowing fuses all the time, not sure if this is fixed but we added a 220 amp alt and dual batteries just to make sure
-king pin bolt nut kept coming undone, like 5 times, we finally drilled through it and applied another bolt to keep it from unscrewing. common issue on others as well.
- bent wings, the moldboards of the wings will bend forward over time as a result of normal wear and snow/ice getting packed into the slideboxes, now as your pushing your mountain of snow you have alot escaping from the gap that has opened up between the wings and the main moldboard. and trust me, we do alot less plowing than most of the people running blizzards on here.
-a blizzard will wear the front end components of a truck faster than any other plow out there. just b/c of its weight.
-paint job absolutely blows
-cutting edges are $$$$

now, has this plow increased our productivity? absolutely. is it a shame is has these issues? yes, but ill be the first one to throw an 8611 onto a c4500 that we plan on getting.

and from what ive heard from actual peoples experience is that the western/fisher variants are not built as well, and the newer blizzard models have had some cut corners in design.

honestly i really like both plows, i just wish the blizzard was built better, if BOSS would make one like that, then id be a customer for life. i think their quality is better.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I run 3 blizzard power plows and other than $500 for a new cutting edge, I had a piece of metal on the back of a wing bend and not allow the wing to retract properly. An hour later and it was fixed. I think the blizzards have been outstanding plows.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

make sure you clean the snow that accumulates on the back of the motor box b/c if it gets packed there youll either bend your bumper or bend the mounting tabs for the cover. both scenarios happened to ours.

im not trying to knock blizzards, i really like ours. but i figured ill point out some cons since the majority of responses have been pro-blizzard/western/fisher

the blizzard scrapes really well b/c it is soo heavy so thats a plus of the weight.

oh and if you do go with that type of plow make sure you have a good dealer. ours is absolute garbage. they are a blizzard dealer and snowplow contractors. they could care less about the cust. service/dealer aspect of their biz. we are not buying any more blizzards if we dont get them from Jerre's Service. In fact we are taking ours to him this fall for some upgrades/fixes.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Either way for driveways I would have a backdrag plate installed . It helps so much.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Eronningen;746727 said:


> You are not very open minded. By your posting, I assume you have never ran a V. I agree with you that the V postion is not needed hardly at all. The scooping ability is where its at.
> Listen, a Boss V with Boss wings is equal to the best a Blizzard can do as far as scooping. But than, the V plow can scoop a little, a little more, more, or all the way. Even with out the wings its an advantage.
> In my opinion, the Blizzard is a great plow no doubt. You have a straight blade with the hyd. capability of adding wings. But you can't scoop any more than that.


None of you have read all my posts. I have used both. I just don;t see the use in a V for what I do. They have their place, yes. Again with a set of Danger wings (I already have the Erie upgrades) it will out scoop the V plows with wings. That being said I gave my two cents I'm done with this thread.

BTW for the 100th time this guy should have a snoway for what he plows!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

rsvees;747155 said:


> None of you have read all my posts. I have used both. I just don;t see the use in a V for what I do. They have their place, yes. Again with a set of Danger wings (I already have the Erie upgrades) it will out scoop the V plows with wings. That being said I gave my two cents I'm done with this thread.
> 
> BTW for the 100th time this guy should have a snoway for what he plows!


Lets see a picture of this mystical plow you speak of. See if you can get one of it next to a Boss 9'2" V with wings. You will quickly realize you are wrong that your little plow will outmove a V with wings. Dream on.......... :salute:


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

these are danger wings installed on a blizzard 810:


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

and this is Alaska Boss's 9'2" Boss v with wings. dont compare his boss with his blizzard as it is just a speedwing and not a powerplow


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

There's your pics, now I don't have too.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;747524 said:


> these are danger wings installed on a blizzard 810:


Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

rsvees;747821 said:


> There's your pics, now I don't have too.


Yes I see that I am correct. Thanks....


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have to say as much as I love reading these they never seem to accomplish much and EVERYONE always tries to compare two different things. wideout style to a V? okay first off which size V? a 7.6 8.2 9.2 or 10 footer? second what style scoop plow they also come in various widths, heights and wing pitch, and now has one in there too. can we put wings on the V or how bout on the scoop plows? never seem them on a scoop plow with the exception of demo model sno-way had at one of my local farm days this summer. So even just saying a V vs. a Wideout is still way too vague IMO. Personally I love my V and cant wait to add wings to my V next winter because of the awesome scooping power and versatility they have.

My 2 cents though is that someone with make a V with expandable wings and end all of this! the fact that that type of plow will probably weigh 1200lbswesport is another story but hey Im still excited.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

All I can say is that I have plowed snow for 34 years and have used both the Blizzard and the Boss. My trucks have the Boss on them. There is no comparison in quality, the Boss is built much stronger. The Boss is more durable. The Blizzard is cheaply made and is cumbersom to use. Their hand control sucks ! Everyone has their opinion, however, I have experience on my side !!!


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Strongmd;744688 said:


> I use a blizzard 810 that i use for my driveway route, love it. I don't really see the point of a v plow period now that expanding plows are around. I've never run across I snow bank I couldn't get through.


I use the v to break through the 6 " concrete - like slop that is the product of sleet and freezing rain. Last storm that we had like that I saw trucks with straight plows that were shoving the trucks sideways and could not take full pushes.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok fellas, did some math...

In the Red corner, weighing in at 838 pounds, hailing from Iron Mountan, Michigan...STOCK 9'2 Boss Veeeeeeeee!!!!!

(crowd erupts)

In the Blue corner, weighing in at 950 pounds, hailing from Calumet, Michigan...STOCK Blizzard 810!!!!

(crowd erupts)

The 9'2 Boss comes out swinging, OooOOo look at that he goes into scoop mode. Math done thats a 1,380 in^2 surface in reference to the ground (ie. \/ )

But the Blizzards like "Wait yo, Ive got power wings", and extends out and goes into his scoop mode, math done he is sporting a 972.9 in^2 surface in reference to the ground (ie. \___/ )

Buttt, the Blizzard is an inch taller, will this make up for the difference????

Ohhh nooooo it will not as the 30" tall Boss gives a containment area of 41,400 in^3, and the 31" tall Blizzard is stuck at about 30,172 in^3

Im NickV13412 saying Good Fight, Good Night


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

nickv13412;748653 said:


> Ok fellas, did some math...
> 
> In the Red corner, weighing in at 838 pounds, hailing from Iron Mountan, Michigan...STOCK 9'2 Boss Veeeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> ...


Great post Nick, to bad you did the mentally handicapped or special ed math here. You forgot to figure in the Sq root of the Dodge cummins pickup. only when you do the math with the Dodge cummins Sq root power will you realize that nothing and when I say nothing, I mean nothing can out plow a Blizzard plow backed by a Dodge cummins truck! Come on Nick, I thought you were a smart college educated fellow.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice post nick. Im glad somebody did the math, not that it will end the debate but that is at least fact talking as far as area inside the plow.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

That should end it. Its the facts. Thanks for doing the math. I figured it would come out similiar to that.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey good job with the numbers. Thanks. So fact is the Boss V holds over 30% more snow than the Blizzard scoop.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh you didnt have to say that.........this thread is already a pissing match. We all read the numbers


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

BMWSTUD25;749008 said:


> Nice post nick. Im glad somebody did the math, not that it will end the debate but that is at least fact talking as far as area inside the plow.





JDiepstra;749047 said:


> Hey good job with the numbers. Thanks. So fact is the Boss V holds over 30% more snow than the Blizzard scoop.


Thanks guys, Just remember, this is just the area inside the plow, it doesnt take into account snow piling up, rolling onto itself in front of the plow, which i feel would allow the Blizzard to catch up some due to the shape/width of its scoop position. Its shape would roll snow into a taller pile much better than a V plow in scoop mode IMO. However for basic containment space, yes, the boss has a greater area.

Its all about preference, what works for you, works for you

- Nick


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

ducatirider944;748657 said:


> Great post Nick, to bad you did the mentally handicapped or special ed math here. You forgot to figure in the Sq root of the Dodge cummins pickup. only when you do the math with the Dodge cummins Sq root power will you realize that nothing and when I say nothing, I mean nothing can out plow a Blizzard plow backed by a Dodge cummins truck! Come on Nick, I thought you were a smart college educated fellow.


My bad Brad, what a silly mistake. I redid all the calculations with the Dodge/Cummins factor and plugged them into my calculator, but all i got was a message that says:

"ERROR, RESULT IS WAY TO LARGE FOR THIS CALCULATOR TO HANDLE"


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah the Blizzard could probably hold more snow out in front but unless the lot is very large would there really be a noticable difference, probably not and it seems most the guys that own multiple trucks use both. Again, in time I think someone will come out with an expandable V plow and end it all!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Or like I said just put wings on the V and hold way more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JDiepstra;745805 said:


> Dumbest post I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Put wings on a V and hold twice the snow of your 810.
> 
> Also in reference to the topic at hand, my Boss 9'2" V has never given me any trouble.


Not really, I'd have to agree with him.

And there is one thing that I can do all day long with my Blizzard that you can't and never will be able to with any V-plow.

Why don't you actually try a Blizzard\expanding wing plow before knocking one?



ProTouchGrounds;746735 said:


> take it from someone who has both a blizzard 810 power plow and a 9' 2" Boss V.
> 
> the blizzard can move a ton of snow, but your also gonna have some issues. problem with ours:
> -cracked welds on both sides of the main a fram where the angle irons meet the center beam on the push frame
> ...


Yippee, mine's bigger than yours.

I have over 30 seasons on different Boss plows. They are a great plow, but no comparison production wise to an expanding wing plow.

I know this may hard to believe, but I was using a V when you were in short pants, and now have a couple Blizzards, so I know whereof I speak.



JDiepstra;747402 said:


> Lets see a picture of this mystical plow you speak of. See if you can get one of it next to a Boss 9'2" V with wings. You will quickly realize you are wrong that your little plow will outmove a V with wings. Dream on.......... :salute:


Too late, guess the joke is on you, since it's no longer mythical.



nickv13412;749053 said:


> Thanks guys, Just remember, this is just the area inside the plow, it doesnt take into account snow piling up, rolling onto itself in front of the plow, which i feel would allow the Blizzard to catch up some due to the shape/width of its scoop position. Its shape would roll snow into a taller pile much better than a V plow in scoop mode IMO. However for basic containment space, yes, the boss has a greater area.
> 
> Its all about preference, what works for you, works for you
> 
> - Nick


Huh, wonder where that info came from. 

JDiepstra, next time we get snow, let's go head to head and see who can plow more faster. I'm even handicapped, since I'll be using a Ford. And which part of the parking lot is cleaner.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JDiepstra;749076 said:


> Or like I said just put wings on the V and hold way more.


Oops, forgot this one.

Great idea, put the wings on for the lot, take them off for the road. Unless you want to be illegal, I prefer just staying in my truck and using that darn shoebox that works so nice to move my wings in and out and be perfectly legal all day long.

Here's a quote from my PPF:



Kevin Kendrick;12539 said:


> You cant teach those who dont want to be taught.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Mark if you can not grasp that the V with Wings moves more snow there is no point in continuing the conversation.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

JDiepstra;749076 said:


> Or like I said just put wings on the V and hold way more.


That still wont help with the rolling action, which the blizzard has the advantage in. One thing to consider for light snowfalls is that the 810 scoops wider than the Boss. So while it wouldnt hold as much on a short push, it could possibly make up this time by being 113" wide in scoop as opposed to the Boss, which is 92" wide in scoop

We could go on all day, but the fact of the matter is that it depends on the situation, a V plow is better in some situations, and an expanding plow is better in some situations, and IMO, if you cant admit that, you need to get your head checked


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;749087 said:


> Huh, wonder where that info came from.
> 
> .


Mark, believe it or not, Jerre isnt the only person in the plowing industry with engineering experience. :waving:

Doesnt even take much engineering experience, just common sense IMO to realize that the blizzard will roll snow better, its attack angle, taller moldboard, and scoop pattern dictate it.

Also doesnt take much cranial power to realize snow piles up in front of a plow, i just posted some numbers for fun, youll note the humorous tone of my original post...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JDiepstra;749089 said:


> Mark if you can not grasp that the V with Wings moves more snow there is no point in continuing the conversation.


Just as if you can't grasp the possibility that you are wrong, there is no point in continuing the conversation.

Add in the angle\roll of the Blizzard--which Alaska Boss admits is better--and I will move more snow in a parking lot all day long, whether in the carry position or windrowing.

We cut 20-30% off our times with Blizzards compared to V's. You can't argue that. We monitor our times on every job, every snowfall, so this time is tangible. You may not like it, but it is undeniable.

You really think that after having over 30 seasons on just Boss V's and I don't know how many on my Fisher V's that I would switch to all Blizzards if they weren't far more productive than a V plow?

Why did DD buy the rights\technology from Blizzard?

I know, I had one of their marketing reps sitting in my office tell me why, before they bought it.

Sorry, but I think that Frisian blood is working overtime. This is coming from someone who's mother is Frisian, so I know whereof I speak with this too.

And there is still one thing that can be done with these plows that you can't and never will with a V, figured it out yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nickv13412;749094 said:


> Mark, believe it or not, Jerre isnt the only person in the plowing industry with engineering experience. :waving:
> 
> Doesnt even take much engineering experience, just common sense IMO to realize that the blizzard will roll snow better, its attack angle, taller moldboard, and scoop pattern dictate it.
> 
> Also doesnt take much cranial power to realize snow piles up in front of a plow, i just posted some numbers for fun, youll note the humorous tone of my original post...


I know Nick, just funning with you, at least you get it.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;749100 said:


> I know Nick, just funning with you, at least you get it.


It's all good Mark, you and I both know that a bucket will move more snow, faster anyways...this is just an debate of second place 

good times


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

nickv13412;749108 said:


> It's all good Mark, you and I both know that a bucket will move more snow, faster anyways...this is just an debate of second place
> 
> good times


Wrong again Nick, the Dingo straight blade outpushes the bucket.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;749112 said:


> Wrong again Nick, the Dingo straight blade outpushes the bucket.


Damn i forgot about the Dingo with the straight blade, its such a dark horse 

Now just imagine a Dingo straight blade with a Cummins...I think the snow would be afraid to fall


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't understand the confusion. What I am saying is the V holds more snow, especially with wings. They you come back and say the Blizzard is faster. You are not comparing apples to apples. 

Also, Alaska Boss said the Blizzard will roll snow forward more, but that it was a disadvantage when the banks got high. I guess if you don't get much snow, then that's great for you. If you get big snow, the Boss is better, as Alaska Boss clearly stated. I am just using what he said, since you apparently think he is the expert, since you have been quoting him.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;749098 said:


> Just as if you can't grasp the possibility that you are wrong, there is no point in continuing the conversation.
> thats true every post he replies to
> Add in the angle\roll of the Blizzard--which Alaska Boss admits is better--and I will move more snow in a parking lot all day long, whether in the carry position or windrowing.
> 
> ...


good post mark, i agree with yea even though i currently run a v, im looking to upgrade to a blizzard 8611 LP :yow!:


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

JDiepstra;749140 said:


> I don't understand the confusion. What I am saying is the V holds more snow, especially with wings. They you come back and say the Blizzard is faster. You are not comparing apples to apples.
> 
> Also, Alaska Boss said the Blizzard will roll snow forward more, but that it was a disadvantage when the banks got high. I guess if you don't get much snow, then that's great for you. If you get big snow, the Boss is better, as Alaska Boss clearly stated. I am just using what he said, since you apparently think he is the expert, since you have been quoting him.


Also keep in mind Alaska Boss seems to be more in the driveways/roads side of things while I believe that Mark is more into parking lots (sorry if im wrong mark)

Like i said, I believe the application dictates what plow is best for the job


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

OK great. Everybody's plow is the best one. Yahoo.


----------



## mnconst (Feb 25, 2008)

Does it make a differences on what plow is faster or bigger with wings or not? You buy what plow you think and hope will suit you the best on your lots. I have used straight, vee, and now i have found that running wideouts saves me time on the same lots. So now I haved picked up more lots which = more cash. So with said I dont care what plow you have or dont have, we all have one thing in common is that we all love the white gold


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

*hum*

What about the Big H


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted by ProTouchGrounds View Post
> take it from someone who has both a blizzard 810 power plow and a 9' 2" Boss V.
> 
> the blizzard can move a ton of snow, but your also gonna have some issues. problem with ours:
> ...


-welds: spoke with both my dealer and Jerre, said they have seen welds crack in many different places on these plows. what happend on our was that the angle iron was not fully contacting the center beam, so that gap was just filled in with weld.

-fuses: common problem in the blizzard forum. did have a couple frayed wires, my dealer did an absolutely horrible job installing this thing and is a bad dealer overall. not blaming blizzard on this one. I just mentioned that we put a bigger capacity system on the truck, the plow seems to be running much better.

-king pin bolt: we tried tightening it at least 3-4 times but when we would check it, we noticed it had backed off every time. we solved this problem so its a non issue now.

-bent wings: never said it was a result of normal wear. and this plow doesnt hit many curbs, and im sure we dont use it as often or as hard as many other companies on here. but we do clean off our plows after every storm, and after every pass after i stack, i wiggle the joystick to shake off the snow that came over the top of the moldboard, but it does get packed into the slide boxes and will cause the wings to want to pitch forward as you are extending them. we have about an inch gap between the wing and moldboard when the wing is fully retracted. but its an easy fix, slide the wing out just pass the moldboard and pull it back.

-v plow trails: non issue, have you seen the new cutting edges on the boss??








-scraping: i agree, the blizzard does scrape much better, though the difference when they are both straight is not as big.

-plow weight: you cant argue the fact that the more weight you add to the front of a vehicle the faster the components will wear. think about another 1000lbs on the front of the truck as your taking a turn. v plows hold weight back closer to the truck rather than farther out. but this is a moot point. get a truck that can handle it. we added: coil spacers, heavy duty coils and timbrens to the front of our c3500 dump and the blizzard will make this thing squat like crazy. ive found even stronger front coils that we will be installing in the spring.

-cutting edges: im curious to know what tech your talking about? i believe you, i just want to be aware when we have to replace ours. ive been looking at xtendorz.

im not disagreeing with you, i want to add more blizzards to our fleet. but im trying to decide between a c4500 or an f550, whichever falls in our price range best. i just wanted to point out some issues ive had with ours. i am taking this plow to jerre for some upgrades in the summer. and then after that all blizzard plows will be bought through him.

HAPPY PLOWING!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

and to keep you guys happy:

annoying issues with my boss v:

-pain in the butt to line up properly if you are mounting by yourself
-wing pressure relief valve set too low, i cant stack a big pile without my wings folding back
-wish it would scrape better, though im spoiled by the blizzard.
-cheap rubber coating on the handheld controller
ill come up with some more when i get to use this plow more, just got it in november.

oh and people mentioned about the snow rolling on the blizzard, when your doing a lot, id rather have the snow start to pile up rather than roll forward bc you can carry more that way. when you are in scoop position and the snow still rolls forward, you will carry the same amount of snow throughout the pass b/c the snow rolls forward and off the sides, so the volume inside the plow remains the same. but this depends on the consistency of the snow. ive had the rolling action stop fairly early in the pass and by the end of the pass the snow piled inside the scoop of the blade be 6 feet high or taller, try that for stacking!!


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

The first two issues you have with your BOSS are really easy fixes.
1. With the plow hooked up and in the float/down position, sit in your normal position in your seat and look at the back of the headlight on the plow- line it up with something on the truck like a bodyline in the hood or the steering wheel or whatever- then stick a small piece of tape on the back of the light where the two spots line up. When you drive up to the plow next time just line the two up on the way in and you will be RIGHT ON every time- mine is. I never have someone there to help.

2. The valves are really easy to adjust behind the pump cover with a wrench & an allen wrench- they are in place like the wings meaning passenger side valve is passenger side wing. Start with something like a 1/4 turn and try it. You may have to do it a few times to get it where you want it but it's pretty easy. Just be careful to not set them too stiff or you could start breaking things- you want them to give some. Good Luck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;749744 said:


> and to keep you guys happy:
> 
> annoying issues with my boss v:
> 
> ...


Sorry but you can actually push more snow when the snow is rolling, it allows the snow to build in front of your blade further out. We can really notice this on our pushers. Ever try to push snow with a flat faced blade? And come on, you really think the Boss is hard to line up, so you need to get out twice to check but who cares. You know you can set your releif higher if you really want too. I do agree though that 90% of the time an 810 Blizzard will out plow a 9ft V


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm over in the ATV section more so I have no Idea which is better.

I think that Chuck Norris with his Hands in V or Scoop would be the best.
He would simply look at the snow and it would melt away in fear.
for Ice more of a stern Glare with Chopping Motion 1.2 seconds later clean Dry pavement.

and if he was outside when the storm started Chuck would glance up at the sky and that woudl be it.
no more snow falling just a nice sunny day.

sublime out. 
going back to ATV section now.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Sorry but you can actually push more snow when the snow is rolling, it allows the snow to build in front of your blade further out. We can really notice this on our pushers. Ever try to push snow with a flat faced blade? And come on, you really think the Boss is hard to line up, so you need to get out twice to check but who cares. You know you can set your releif higher if you really want too. I do agree though that 90% of the time an 810 Blizzard will out plow a 9ft V


umm, as i mentioned, it depends on the consistency of the snow. during the last storm we had, the snow was the consistency of sand, i was watching out in front of the blizzard and watching it roll over on top of each other, i saw that approximately 6' out in front of the plow the pile diminished and flowed off to the sides, throughout the entire pass! so i repeat again, when the snow will pack together a bit more than this, then yes you can roll the snow out farther in front of the blade and can fit more.

and yes I do know i can set the relief higher, which is why i said in my post that the relief valve was set too low. and like I also mentioned we just got the plow in november and has spent the majority of the time on the truck so i havent gotten a feel for how it lines up just yet.

you guys are brutal!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;749935 said:


> umm, as i mentioned, it depends on the consistency of the snow. during the last storm we had, the snow was the consistency of sand, i was watching out in front of the blizzard and watching it roll over on top of each other, i saw that approximately 6' out in front of the plow the pile diminished and flowed off to the sides, throughout the entire pass! so i repeat again, when the snow will pack together a bit more than this, then yes you can roll the snow out farther in front of the blade and can fit more.
> 
> and yes I do know i can set the relief higher, which is why i said in my post that the relief valve was set too low. and like I also mentioned we just got the plow in november and has spent the majority of the time on the truck so i havent gotten a feel for how it lines up just yet.
> 
> you guys are brutal!


I'm brutal, I havn't said one thing this entire thread. I guess I'm too old to comment, wish I was 21 again and knew everything, sorry for wasting your time Snow Pro.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I think it's time the snow started to fly again we all seem to be gettin a little testy:angry:


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> I'm brutal, I havn't said one thing this entire thread. I guess I'm too old to comment, wish I was 21 again and knew everything, sorry for wasting your time Snow Pro.


you took it the wrong way JD Dave, I really value your opinions on threads, i was being sarcastic with the "brutal" I dont want to offend anyone on here, i was just telling things the way i saw them. and i know you've seen way more things than I have (you too old!:realmad just kidding! and im 22 by the way lol. and not once in this thread did i pick a side as to which will outplow, the only thing ive done is provide my experiences with both plows since we currently operate both. my dad has been plowing for over 30 years, and i bet my brother and i can outplow alot of people on here as well, btw hes only 17, 

just kidding guys! ill be on the sidelines from now on this thread, im friends with everyone on here, and dont want to cause any more problems.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anybody tell GoldPro about this thread?

BTW, who forgot the popcorn?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;749954 said:


> you took it the wrong way JD Dave,.


Sorry too, I probably should have read a little more of the thread in depth, instead of skimming through. Maybe we do need snow. BTW age doesn't have a lot to do with being more productive, all being older means is you generally wreck less stuff, well hopefully.


----------



## Bob's 24 hour (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments. I think we have beaten this topic to death not to mention each other…..not my intent. Your experience has led to a lot of valuable information being exchanged and a fair amount of testosterone being released. Thanks for the humor that lightens things up and brought us back to the topic at hand.

What I have learned thru your comments, plowing my residential driveways would be best using a wide-out plow. Not knocking the V’s by any means and I like the reliability of the Boss. Blizzards have some issues and there aren’t any dealers close to me (service). I wish some of you had experience with Western’s Wide-Outs or even Fisher’s.

Again, Thank for your input.
Bob


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Your funeral.............


















just kidding. dont everyone get bent out of shape as usual......


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

What I want to see besides some snow...

is a V-Plow with Hydraulic wings..Now that would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

BladeScape;751932 said:


> What I want to see besides some snow...
> 
> is a V-Plow with Hydraulic wings..Now that would be the best of both worlds.


me too, that would give you ultimate flexability, i emailed boss to see if they have anything like that or even some sort of expandable wing plow in the works and they gave me a run around answer and they forwarded it to there engineering department supposedly and i havent heard anything further from them .


----------



## howesyouryard (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a Wide Out and I have bent the wings twice this year. I like to think that I am not aggressive with my plow. The first time I bent the inner piston when the wing was in the scooped position. I was only moving 5-10KPH scrapping along a curb when I cought a 1/2" metal u fence bracket. I just recently bent the other wing. Nothing to serious just more of a pain in the butt. 

But I love the plow. It scrapes very well except when back dragging. The wings scoop forward when back dragging. I also find that the rubber cutting edges on the wings wear very fast. 

All in all I would recomend the Wide Out to anyone that is looking to speed up productivity.
Just my 2 cents.


----------

